# detail @ vw/ audi day @castle combe



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everyone just an update of this weeks events that detail are attending.

on sat 24th july 
http://www.castlecombecircuit.co.uk/events/display_event.asp?EventID=269

on sunday25th july
http://www.classicvehicles.org.uk/

We look forward to seeing you at one of the events

Saffron


----------

